# ISTA/D software problems



## - Mover - (Jun 19, 2007)

I purchased ISTA/D recently and installed it on my laptop without any install issues.

The K+DCAN cable was purchased from Rhiengold along with the software.

ISTA/D identifies the car's VIN ( 'Read out Vehicle data' ) successfully and I'm able to perform a vehicle test. 

The problems with this software;

1) Connection manager doesn't have any of the vehicle info in the 'Ediabas' line.

2) Can't run a 'simulation' at a later time in the day of the test that was done.

The actual tests that I've done (E39) have problems 

- they have the missing info on connection manager
- I can 'connect' but I can't 'break the connection' during simulation.
- 'Simulation' (a replay of the test) doesn't run. Update- Connection Mgr is not adding a new 'run' to the list anymore. Testdaten is empty with no members being added.

Any ideas ?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Contact the seller. It is hard to know whether you got complete software or if you set up correctly. Different versions have different setups.


----------



## nobody_47 (Jun 5, 2014)

Try to check your settings.

see attached file.


----------



## - Mover - (Jun 19, 2007)

nobody_47 said:


> Try to check your settings.
> 
> see attached file.


Settings are fine. After install, all I really needed to do was to make sure the com port number matched up on the connector and the obd.ini file. I confirmed the rest of the settings.

The 'saving' (I think in the Testdaten folder) of a test run isn't being done correctly. In other words, you can't run a 'simulation' of the test you did earlier on your car.


----------



## - Mover - (Jun 19, 2007)

Almaretto said:


> Contact the seller. It is hard to know whether you got complete software or if you set up correctly. Different versions have different setups.


I contacted the seller. He provided me a link to download the package. I compared the downloaded package to the one I received in the mail using a Windows utility.

Btw, I reinstall didn't solve the problem. 'Simulation' and saving of tests is still corrupted.

Does anyone have a log (under Logs folder) of a successful run that I could compare my runs to ?


----------



## M393 (Jun 9, 2021)

Hey can I get the link to get my M2 software RE images so I can activate the car play as via bimmer code


----------

